# A Love Supreme



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

John Coltrane
A Love Supreme

Release Date February, 1965
Duration32:59
Genre
Jazz
Styles
Avant-Garde Jazz
Free Jazz
Modal Music
Post-Bop
Jazz Instrument
Saxophone Jazz
Recording DateDecember 9, 1964
Recording Location
The Van Gelder Recording Studio, Englewood Cliffs, NJ
Van Gelder Studio, Englewood Cliffs, NJ
Vsn Gelder Studio, Englewood Cliffs, NJ


----------

